# Reds on the Fly in Trinity Bay



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

In 25 years of fishing with a fly rod on the bays, yesterday was probably the best day. I was fishing in ultra skinny water(0-12"). It was a sight casters dream, there were Reds busting bait everywhere. I usually had two of three fish to cast to at anyone time and they were hungry. The trick was to have a fly that you could work in 6" of water and not hangup on the grass (I don't consider an epoxy Spoon a fly). My choose was a bendback that I tie. They really liked the tan, orange, and chartruse. Landed ~25(lost count after 10), all were 18-20" but a real blast of the 6wt rod. This is the time of year that I really like to fish. I can chase Reds along the shore early and then move out into the deeper water and catch trout under the birds. So dust off the rod, grab a few flies and go give it a try.

sorry on photos, forgot the camera.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Ain't that always the way it is, when there's something to photograph, there's never a camera around. Any way, contragulations on a great day.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

you need to leave the camera at home more. sounds like a good time'


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great job. What a fantastic day. Couldn't tell if you were by yourself or not, but isn't that always the way. If I ever do get a hole in one playing golf, I know I will be playing by myself.

THE JAMMER
www.thejammerii.com


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, I was by myself and I know what you mean. But for me, it's the personal satisfation not the recognition that is important.

P.S. I got my hole in one playing with two other guys. Had to buy the beer for the rest of the day.


----------



## aggiefisherman (Aug 8, 2007)

I fished trinity weekend before last and did great on the reds too. I keep saying Im going to throw a fly rod in the boat. How is that 6 weight rod? Ive been looking at rods and most people are suggesting 8 weights. I really enjoy the fight and prefer light weight rods. What do you suggest?


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

AgFisherman said:


> I fished trinity weekend before last and did great on the reds too. I keep saying Im going to throw a fly rod in the boat. How is that 6 weight rod? Ive been looking at rods and most people are suggesting 8 weights. I really enjoy the fight and prefer light weight rods. What do you suggest?


There are two parts to the consideration on rods. What will you cast and will the wind effect you? How big are the fish that you will catch? Most of the time, newer, high quality 6 weights are fine for the fish we typically catch in the bay. I think that with most people, it's the casting advantage of having the 7 or 8 weight that drives the decision.

I love to fish a 6 weight, but recommend to most that they look at 7 or 8 for an all around rod. The 6 makes a great second rod for most people and if you fish ultra skinny, especially on very lilght wind days, it's a blast to fish light.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Shallowist hit it right on the head with that response. I'd start with an 8wt because it is the most useful all around. You can use an 8wt on calm days and throwing small flies that would be fine on a 6wt, but you can't really use a 6wt well on windier days and/or throwing bigger flies.

Of course the best answer of all is to get a 6,7, and 8wt. Then you can add a 9, 10, 11, and 12 to cover big reds, jacks and tarpon. And then a 4 and 5 wt for trout under lights, heading up to the mountains for rainbows, bluegills at the pond, etc.

Join the club!


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Here are a few from T-Bay taken last Wednesday.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Rick are you slinging a long rod these days?


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with the other guys, an 8wt is really a better choose. I used my 6 wt because I traded off my 8wt and haven't found a replacement yet. The 6wt always goes with me to play with trout under the birds. But in a pinch I use it on Reds if the wind is not high and I can throw small flies.


----------

